# Is Canon EOS-1S the Name? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/is-canon-eos-1s-the-name-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/is-canon-eos-1s-the-name-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Lots of Megapixels

</strong>Received a suggestion today that the new big megapixel camera from Canon would be the Canon EOS-1S. There wasn’t much given in the way of specs, but it’s said to cost in the area of $9000 USD. This is definitely not sounding like a  Nikon D800 competitor.</p>
<p>There was also another mention of superior low ISO performance from the sensor. New technology will be introduced in this camera and will set the stage for sensor development over the next 2-3 years.</p>
<p>Everything coming in about the big megapixel camera is from new people, so pay attention to the [CR1] rating.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 6, 2012)

Please canon don't let me down now  this is propably the 20th set of rumours for the 1DS III replacement.

(They said that the 1DX is 1DIV+1DSIII combined, and it is BUT it clearly was not a replacement for a 1D series studio camera)


----------



## bestimage (Oct 6, 2012)

looks like this price range will attract only a few, lesser price attracts more buyers, which ends up balancing profit margin, a balanced and optimised cost would attract more buyers from both sides, those who dont care about money and those who are on budget


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 6, 2012)

If it comes to fruition it will be the Alpha for trickle down. 2015 would be the year for Canon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 6, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> New technology will be introduced in this camera and will set the stage for sensor development over the next 2-3 years.



Quite a pity Canon decided to released the 5d3/6d sensor with the 5d2 sensor tech while they obviously have something in the works that might come closer to Nikon ... but maybe the 1dx2, 5d4 and 6d2 releases are already in the pipeline.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 6, 2012)

9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?


----------



## spinworkxroy (Oct 6, 2012)

Haha, Canon 1S….
If yu move the 1 and the S together…what do you get??? Canon $


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 6, 2012)

That 1S costs a lot of booty. See what I did there?


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 6, 2012)

The US$8-9,000 I believe.

The fact it is not a competitor to the D800 I believe. 

EOS 1S, no. I think they will stick with go with 1D Xs or 1D XS.


----------



## PVS (Oct 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?



My thoughts exactly, that Pentax 645D looks even more tempting after this rumor.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 6, 2012)

I wonder what the final specs on this will be. If you get superior DR to the 1DsIII, 46mp, and the usual 1D feature set (probably minus ultra high frame rates), this could be quite popular among the studio and landscape crowd. MF quality, but still use your EOS lenses...nice. And in a few years the trickle down stuff will make an awesome second body to my 5dMKIII. 

-Brian


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 6, 2012)

Wasn't the 1DsIII like $8k on release?

-Brian


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep, 1DS III was $8000 at release and for the first few months.


----------



## elflord (Oct 6, 2012)

Makes sense to me. Trying to be "the same as Nikon, but cheaper" is a losing strategy. This -- making the best full frame camera, and charging top dollar for it is a winning approach. If they come out with big megapixels and fix their low ISO noise issues, they have a winner. 

Re why not get a medium format -- the short answer is versatility. They are counting on the all-rounder/jack of all trades winning in the long run. 

For example, what if you want to use it at ISO 800 or higher ? What if you want to use it with a lens like the 70-300L or the 400mm f/2.8 ? What is the equivalent lens for medium format ? (and again with telephotos, consider the limitations on ISO, reach and aperture) What are the medium format equivalents of a 24-70mm /70-200mm wedding shooters kit ?


----------



## Woody (Oct 6, 2012)

At this point, I am neither interested in the form factor (with or without built-in grip) or its price; I just want to know if Canon has the sensor technology to achieve superlative dynamic range at low ISO without any banding whatsoever. If it has, that will be a great consolation because it means I can continue to invest confidently in Canon stuff while I wait for the sensor technology to trickle down to their lower end bodies...

We'll see.


----------



## Woody (Oct 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?



How many lenses are available for MF systems?


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Oct 6, 2012)

PVS said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?
> ...



The 645D is a fantastic camera and has just had a 30% price reduction in the UK. has been weather tested to below -10C.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Oct 6, 2012)

Woody said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?
> ...



Plenty for the Pentax medium format 645D:

I have these:

33 - 55 f/4.5

35 f/3.5
55 AW f/2.8
45 f/2.8
45 - 85 f/4.5
75 f/2.8
55 - 110 f/4.5
80 - 160 f/4.5
200 f/4
120 f/4 macro
400 f/5.6.

There are others too....


----------



## willis (Oct 6, 2012)

At least the name makes sense 1S, S=Studio but $9000 doesn't make sense in this one 8)


----------



## Ricku (Oct 6, 2012)

Super expensive elephant camera (1D class).

Looks like the ones of us waiting for a "Canon D800" can just forget our hopes and dreams for now. :-\


----------



## bestimage (Oct 6, 2012)

$9K kited with 24-70 II might generate some attrection


----------



## AndreeOnline (Oct 6, 2012)

People need to understand the price game better.

If Canon charges $9000 for this body, and they might, then it's strictly positioning.

If you're an amateur you want gear to be as good as possible and as cheap as possible. A no brainer.

But if you're a pro?

Let's say that your invested in Canon and that your business is sustaining high end gear. You are charging your clients a premium because you use the good stuff. You market yourself as such. The best gear sets you apart from amateurs.

Would you like that all the latest and greatest equipment become instantly available to every trigger happy "freelancer" out there?

I've heard on numerous occasions that Canon actively sets their better tech apart from entry level stuff by price. Just look at what's out there now. It's especially obvious in their Cinema Line of products.

And it's going to stay that way. Might as well get used to it. Don't have to like it.


----------



## Renzokuken (Oct 6, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>There was also another mention of superior low ISO performance from the sensor. New technology will be introduced in this camera and will set the stage for sensor development over the next 2-3 years.</p>



sounds very promising if true.
seen many sensor technology improvements from sony, all baby steps but definitely worth applauding 

if canon somehow manage to make a big significant leap forward in terms of sensor technology, it would be fantastic


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 6, 2012)

Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 6, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???



very funny... it´s not announced and it will be a year before it hits the shops. :


----------



## Tayvin (Oct 6, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Does Pentax offer tethered shooting with the 645D? That was the biggest problem with that camera.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Oct 6, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???



Don't worry, the actual camera(s) won't be on Retailers shelves to somwhere in mid-term of the new american president. Canon hasn't shown us their ability to announce and actually deliver in quanity any of their top tier gear (like 1DX and the super-tels) for 6 months to 18 months later than the announcement. I wish it wasn't so but they have not shown us this capability recently.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 6, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???



This frustrats me....the 1dx is the flagship for spots action and events! This will be the studio flagship, both types of shooting have different needs and thus the bodies will be spec'ed in a different way (It will be some time before you have a studio quality body that has high MP and high fps and outstanding high ISO performance). If your a sports shooter then go 1dx. If you a slow shooter and wanting outstanding IQ between ISO 50-400 then this new beast may be for you!

And don't forget and don't get all pissy, but it makes sense to intro this in the flagship. I brought it up before, look at the announcement for the 1dx - and when it was actually available - vs when the 5d3 was announced and available. The tech was shared (sensor, AF), but the 5d3 body was easier to mass produce, thus that made its way to the market first. I'd guess we'll see something similar here (maybe already in process, I have been wondering if the new 6d sensor is partly based on this new sensor). Either was...If this is the 1S, then we'll probably see a 5s (at closer to d800 prices) announced in the spring and available by summer....


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 6, 2012)

What this means to me. 

As a new owner of a 5D3 (two weeks) I will be upgrading to the 5D4 with future sensor tech in 2015. Look if I had the money or interest in a 9k body/system I'd get a MAMIYA 645 DF


----------



## HDcanon (Oct 6, 2012)

Pentax 645D is only 14 bit.

Canon EOS 1S will be an amazing 16 bit camera.


If it actually retails for less than $7,500 USD it will sell great around the world.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 6, 2012)

This is still just a _testing the water_ rumor mill stuff, altho plausible.
Canon's certainly aware that, altho Nikon's D800 is a serious bit of kit, they still have only hinted at what a D4x could be by the time it's released. A D4x series camera is what this new Canon would be competing with.

Nikon has the technology NOW to make an even higher MP FF body (54MP) with better performance than anything Canon could build at this time. They also have the option of building a high performance FF body anywhere between 36 and 54MP to select a balance of noise vs DR and speed.

Canon would have to make HUGE improvements in their low ISO read noise issues to even be competitive with Nikon's currently shipping products. Let's hope they finally accomplish this and install it into bodies the rest of us can afford next year.

This is a bit like a chess game, two major players are prepping their flagship, high MP, FF cameras for release to an eager but highly critical market. Whomever outs their product first risks being leap-frogged by the one who waits. And there's more than sales at stake here, this is bragging rights for the next few years based on product release cycles. The marketing results of which will greatly affect sales of all lower end products where the real meat of profits are realized.

So, altho these new high MP bodies are going to cause some concern to medium format digital mfrs, this is really going to be a boon for all of us who rely on more mainstream gear when the technology finally finds its way down to Canon's prosumer/enthusiast equipment. Nikon shooters have been enjoying the fruits of that tech improvement for a couple years now.

This is even more interesting than watching US election runups!


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 6, 2012)

I was expecting Canon not to compete directly against the D800, this is something manufacturers tend not to do. This new sensor tech sounds interesting, think we'll see that in the new APS-C cameras too - more intriguing to most people, who can't shell 9000$. 

It's all very stupid though if they plan to use it in the 5D4_ in the years to come_. By that time the competitors will have something new again, so Canon will keep being a whole generation behind them. Sony and Samsung have a lot more $$$ to invest on R&D, let's not forget that.


----------



## paulrossjones (Oct 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?




because it will be able to focus properly , have a decent iso, and shoot at a decent rate. 

i own medium format with a p65+ (owned a lot of different systems of medium format over the years) and i am eagerly waiting for an easier to use system. i hope the canon is it.

paul


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2012)

Woody said:


> At this point, I am neither interested in the form factor (with or without built-in grip) or its price; I just want to know if Canon has the sensor technology to achieve superlative dynamic range at low ISO without any banding whatsoever. If it has, that will be a great consolation because it means I can continue to invest confidently in Canon stuff while I wait for the sensor technology to trickle down to their lower end bodies...
> 
> We'll see.



+1

($9000 for perhaps same performance as a D800 other than a few more MP does seem a bit of a slow seller, but so long as it means the 5D4 and all will have great sensors I suppose it is good since it would give hope, even if it seems like a lemon, of sorts, itself)


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?



Usable ISO 1600 is one reason.


----------



## elflord (Oct 6, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???



It seems like the 1DX is the 1D replacement and the 1S is the 1DS replacement, though this seems at odds with the earlier claims that they were merging the two lines.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 6, 2012)

With $9000 price tag, most of us can only dream about it. I'll wait for another 3-4yrs to have the new sensor & features in 5d 4 8)


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 7, 2012)

but why a 1D body? that sucks it surely does not need all that extra bulk.


----------



## Louis (Oct 7, 2012)

9K to compete, what a joke, Canon really are a big monopoly, I dont think I can last much longer, Ive wanted something better than the 5D2 for ages, and the 1DX is too expensive, I own a 5D3 but its not the advancement I was wishing for, its a great camera, but was always hoping for a camera imbetween 5D and 1D, this is never going to happen


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Oct 7, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> itsnotmeyouknow said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



Pentax has been late to the party on this one, but apparently it is now offered:

http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/pentax-medium-format-645-6x7-645d/195346-first-look-pentax-official-tethering-software-645d.html

Personally I bought it for landscape which was largely how it was marketed from the beginning as a medium format camera for landscape photographers.


----------



## dafrank (Oct 7, 2012)

Louis said:


> 9K to compete, what a joke, Canon really are a big monopoly, I dont think I can last much longer, Ive wanted something better than the 5D2 for ages, and the 1DX is too expensive, I own a 5D3 but its not the advancement I was wishing for, its a great camera, but was always hoping for a camera imbetween 5D and 1D, this is never going to happen


You're certainly welcome to your opinion, but I disagree. I've owned the old 5D and then the 5D2, owned the 1Ds2 and now 1Ds3, and now own the 5D3 as well. From my point of view, the 5D3 _is_ exactly that camera between the 5D and 1D. I'm very happy with it now and feel that only some future 46 MP monster with new sensor tech could lure me back to even _near_ the old 1Ds3 pricepoint, as the increase in ruggedness and speed of the current 1D are not worth the price differential between the 5D3 and 1DX to me. If I shot sports, then my opinion might be different. But, I don't.

Regards,
David


----------



## Louis (Oct 7, 2012)

In my opinion, the camera may be the camera that's in between for you, but certainly not for me, Im bored of the sensor, I see terrible banding in blacks, and the sensor to me does not catch enough detail, I have studied it and feel anything further than 5 feet away just turns to mush, and doesn't hold up to the detail that I would like, maybe 35mm isn't for me, who knows, but what I've seen of Sony Sensors is that they are developing rapid and they retain great detail, let me ask you, why isn't this camera a D800 competitor? I tell you why, because it would murder the 1DX I honestly think Canons line of DSLRs is a mess, the stages in which they work is all over the place,

There is no gradual ramp up to the next model, its one huge jump that costs the world, and even at that, its not pushing boundaries, and to me, Fps is not boundaries or Build, its technology.


----------



## jouster (Oct 7, 2012)

$9k? Lol..what a joke.


----------



## Louis (Oct 7, 2012)

jouster said:


> $9k? Lol..what a joke.



+1


----------



## 35mm Film (Oct 7, 2012)

Louis said:


> 9K to compete, what a joke, Canon really are a big monopoly, I dont think I can last much longer, Ive wanted something better than the 5D2 for ages, and the 1DX is too expensive, I own a 5D3 but its not the advancement I was wishing for, its a great camera, but was always hoping for a camera imbetween 5D and 1D, this is never going to happen


 Yes I supose 9k is a lot to spend if your not making money from photography, but for me I will wait to see if it turns out to be a good camera then I'll get the design company I work for to buy one. If I like it I'll buy one for my home business.


----------



## Louis (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, lets just wait and see, it may not even be 9K, so who knows,


----------



## pwp (Oct 7, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?



...and two sets of lenses? Do a price search for lenses for Hasselblad and it will make your eyes water. They're very very good, but phew! Plus the general handling of MF compared to the brilliant versatility that makes cameras like EOS system the first choice for most shooters on the planet, whether professional or amateur.

If I held stocks in any MF company, I'd be calling my broker.

Even at $9k, isn't this a little less than the 1Ds Mk3 was when it launched? I believe that camera went on to sell in large numbers. Provided it's 1-series build, then $9k doesn't sound so unreasonable.

-PW


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 7, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Bombsight said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda $hitty of Canon to say the new 1DX is their "flagship" only to come out with the "real" flagship shortly afterward. ???
> ...



You & Canon both need to decide on WHAT "A" flagship is. : ....There can only be one per manufacturer ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flagship


----------



## pwp (Oct 7, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > Bombsight said:
> ...



Who cares? Flagship, lifeboat or surf-ski...
I'm grateful for an increasingly comprehensive EOS range to suit a variety of shooting styles, budgets and professional requirements.

-PW


----------



## pwp (Oct 7, 2012)

Louis said:


> jouster said:
> 
> 
> > $9k? Lol..what a joke.
> ...



= $9001. Fine with me.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2012)

-1 seems much more likely - $8999 sounds like a 'real' price.


----------



## KT (Oct 7, 2012)

The best thing about this EOS-1S price of $9K is that it'll substantially drop the price of the 1D X as most of the early buyers of the 1D X will dump them on eBay and jump ship to the EOS-1S model, now you can get it for a little over 1/2 the original price with 1-2K shutter actuations.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 7, 2012)

KT said:


> The best thing about this EOS-1S price of $9K is that it'll substantially drop the price of the 1D X as most of the early buyers of the 1D X will dump them on eBay and jump ship to the EOS-1S model, now you can get it for a little over 1/2 the original price with 1-2K shutter actuations.



Totally wrong, wrong, wrong..............WRONG!

Why in the heck would I sell the best sports/action camera in the world for something that isn't a sports/action camera? What the heck are you thinking??


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 7, 2012)

pwp said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?
> ...



MF isn't just Hassy. Do a little bit of research or check out B&H's MF listing. Not that much higher than Canon's if not even less $$


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> KT said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about this EOS-1S price of $9K is that it'll substantially drop the price of the 1D X as most of the early buyers of the 1D X will dump them on eBay and jump ship to the EOS-1S model, now you can get it for a little over 1/2 the original price with 1-2K shutter actuations.
> ...



You'll have the best studio/landscape DSLR.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Why in the heck would I sell the best sports/action camera in the world for something that isn't a sports/action camera? What the heck are you thinking??



Well, not for sports. But if a 1-series, it would very likely have the 1D X AF and metering, and the main sacrifice would a slower frame rate. Wildlife photographers might be tempted to trade fps for pixels on target, being able to crop to the framing of the 7D and still have an 18 MP image would be nice. I know I'd be tempted (but I'd not want to give up the ISO performance of the 1D X along with the fps).


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 7, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > Bombsight said:
> ...




i have to agree , i don't like playing guessing games with LARGE purchases though. FLAGSHIP does hint at top of the top. anywho im married to the brand.


----------



## pwp (Oct 7, 2012)

KT said:


> The best thing about this EOS-1S price of $9K is that it'll substantially drop the price of the 1D X as most of the early buyers of the 1D X will dump them on eBay and jump ship to the EOS-1S model, now you can get it for a little over 1/2 the original price with 1-2K shutter actuations.



1DX vs 1S = two different target markets; very little crossover. Some shooters will be very happy to have one of each, just as the EOS pro pair of choice for plenty of photographers over the past few years has been a 1Ds3 & a MkIV. It's a great combo.

BTW a high % of 1DX bodies would do that 1-2k shutter actuations each week, and a good number will run up over 5K per week.

In the unlikely event there is an increase of any camera type on eBay as a direct result of the existence of the 1S, it's more likely to be suddenly obsolete lower end or older MF kits.

-PW


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 7, 2012)

CrimsonBlue said:


> Yep, 1DS III was $8000 at release and for the first few months.



Heck, even the 1Ds2 was $8,000 when it was released!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 7, 2012)

Let's pretend that the 1DX is exactly what it is today, only it was released with the 1Ds2 in late 2004/early 2005. I wonder what it would cost!!


----------



## Ricku (Oct 7, 2012)

Really Canon? One must spend 9k just to get that long awaited bump in DR?


----------



## MaGiL (Oct 7, 2012)

PVS said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 9000$? Why not just get a MF system then?
> ...



+1


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 7, 2012)

CrimsonBlue said:


> Yep, 1DS III was $8000 at release and for the first few months.


Do you know how long it took before it took to come down a bit? And do you remember what it came down to?


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 7, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Super expensive elephant camera (1D class).
> 
> Looks like the ones of us waiting for a "Canon D800" can just forget our hopes and dreams for now. :-\


Give it a rest. You're not the target market for this camera so Canon doesn't care what you think of the size or anything else about the body for that matter.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 7, 2012)

new sensor tech introduced over the next two years.... that´s good.

im not buying a 5D MK3 or the 6D.
on low iso performance, what is most important for me, both offer me not enough improvement to pay the price.

as i have to much canon glass i won´t switch to nikon.

so i will stick to my canon bodys and do some fancy photo vacations with the money canon will not get from me. 

let´s see what the future sensors will bring.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 7, 2012)

'IF' this camera is aimed at the medium format crowd, I'm not so sure thats a wise game to play. 
1] It's a small market anyway
2] System switching, how many hasselblad owners are really going to part with their gear...
3] Sensor size. Ok so if this new sensor gives 'medium format quality', you still have to convince people that a smaller sensor is the way to go and it will be like trying to convince full frame users that apsc has the same Iq.

It'll probably sell well to studios that do indoor and outdoor shooting and require that versatility. but if I had that kinda money, I'd get a large format camera with a MF digital back. I know they're aqward and cumbersome but there's just something so rewarding about using one. You have to think about EVERTHING you do


----------



## Bombsight (Oct 7, 2012)

With Canon updating their technology so often, it's safe to say that it would be wise to rent these new bodies if one was a professional. That would be the only sensible way to stay on top of the competition, and not go broke trying to out-do the "Jones'" ...... when it comes to producing the cleanest/clearest photo. :


----------



## jouster (Oct 7, 2012)

KitsVancouver said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Super expensive elephant camera (1D class).
> ...



I think we're all aware of that. But I think, too, that Canon is leaving a lot of money on the table by not producing a direct D800 competitor.


----------



## Woody (Oct 7, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Sony and Samsung have a lot more $$$ to invest on R&D, let's not forget that.



Samsung has, but not Sony. As a matter of fact, Sony is dying. Just look at their overall financial reports, they are bleeding bad, real bad.


----------



## Woody (Oct 7, 2012)

Louis said:


> 9K to compete, what a joke, Canon really are a big monopoly



IF this new sensor technology is true, and Canon needs to set up a new sensor plant just to cater for the new manufacturing process, then it does not surprise me that Canon implements this high pixel count camera in a $9000 body. Early adopters of this high pixel count camera are merely paying for the non-recurring engineering (NRE) costs. ;D


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Canon is thinking long term here and good for them. Maybe they missed a beat with a D800 killer (Although I'm pretty happy with my 5D3 and C glass) but they'll probably kick Nikon's ass for a few years in a row with this rumored sensor's trickle down.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 7, 2012)

If it is 9k then they are probably just protecting the 5D rather than competing with the D800

Imagine if they released a 50mp camera for less money than the 5D3....it would screw Canon's marketing for sure.

If they do release a high MP body then it has to be damn amazing because if it isn't I'd rather spend 9k on a D800E and a few lenses and have both brands onboard.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 7, 2012)

KitsVancouver said:


> CrimsonBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 1DS III was $8000 at release and for the first few months.
> ...



It came down pretty fast actually, because of the 5D Mark II. I remember it retailing when the 5D2 was new for $6899, then $5999, then $4999, until the used prices went under $4k when there weren't any new ones anymore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonBlue said:
> ...



I don't ever remember seeing the 1DsIII retail new for $5K...


----------



## CanonFanBoy (Oct 7, 2012)

If the new upcoming 46Mp beast is costing $9,000 ... Canon is sending a clear message to all its customers ... "If you want high MegaPix with medium format like quality and can't afford to pay .... *Go .. Just go away .. And go with Nikon* ... Canon does not want you as a customer ... Good Bye"!!!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > KitsVancouver said:
> ...



Grey market 

Just kidding. I was likely unable to differentiate in my mind whether I was looking at new and used prices. I definitely remember the $6899 tag for a long time.


----------



## justsomedude (Oct 7, 2012)

CanonFanBoy said:


> If the new upcoming 46Mp beast is costing $9,000 ... Canon is sending a clear message to all its customers ... "If you want high MegaPix with medium format like quality and can't afford to pay .... *Go .. Just go away .. And go with Nikon* ... Canon does not want you as a customer ... Good Bye"!!!!



Canon has already clearly been sending that message. I've been trying to hold tight the past few months - waiting to see how Canon responded to the d800. But among friends and family, I've been starting to recommend Nikon bodies to new shooters. The rumored $9,000 1DS just cements my evolving/changing attitude toward Canon.

Canon used to lead the dSLR market with innovative products that met photographers' needs and demands. Now it just seems that they're throwing sh*t at the wall to see what sticks, with no clear path for progress/innovation. Just take a look at the lineup... 60D, 60Da, EOS-M, 6D, 7D, 5D2, 5D3, 1DX... and with the rumored 7D2 and 1DS in the pipeline, I have absolutely no f*cking idea what Canon is doing. Are NINE bodies really necessary to satisfy the high-end shooter market? 

Nikon seems to have a clear path with their D4 and D800 offerings, and their pricing is certainly attractive. These last 6 months have been difficult for Canon fans, and as long as Canon continues to insult us with subpar offerings at insanely high prices, more and more shooters will be very seriously considering Nikon products.

I haven't abandoned Canon yet, but after my D800 arrives and I've had time to thoroughly evaluate the Nikon system, I may be making the permanent switch.

Sorry, Canon... but it's you, not me.


----------



## Louis (Oct 7, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > If the new upcoming 46Mp beast is costing $9,000 ... Canon is sending a clear message to all its customers ... "If you want high MegaPix with medium format like quality and can't afford to pay .... *Go .. Just go away .. And go with Nikon* ... Canon does not want you as a customer ... Good Bye"!!!!
> ...



+1 for this post I completely agree


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Three amazing camera bodies came out of Canon this past year and folks are acting like they have their heads in the sand. With all the problems Nikon has had with their flagship models, I for one am not surprised Canon hasn't had a nee jerk response to high MP frenzy. Big picture ladies. In the meantime I am going to enjoy shooting with my 5D3 for a long time to come.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 8, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Three amazing camera bodies came out of Canon this past year and folks are acting like they have their heads in the sand. With all the problems Nikon has had with their flagship models, I for one am not surprised Canon hasn't had a nee jerk response to high MP frenzy. Big picture ladies. In the meantime I am going to enjoy shooting with my 5D3 for a long time to come.



They're not talking of high MP only. They're also talking of high DR and affordability in the Nikon lineup. Canon is good enough on its own but unfortunately, it's not the only DSLR in this world and it will always invite comparison from other DSLRs thus Nikon. If price isn't justifiable against specs *compared* to Nikon for example, of course, it will be concluded that the Canon technology is overpriced against Nikon. For me, I just hope Canon can lower their price a little bit and increase their DR a little bit even if it's not as high as that of the Nikon. I mean, it's already 2012. If these specs of cameras were released 2 years ago, there will be no complaints.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 8, 2012)

35mm Film said:


> Louis said:
> 
> 
> > 9K to compete, what a joke, Canon really are a big monopoly, I dont think I can last much longer, Ive wanted something better than the 5D2 for ages, and the 1DX is too expensive, I own a 5D3 but its not the advancement I was wishing for, its a great camera, but was always hoping for a camera imbetween 5D and 1D, this is never going to happen
> ...



Agreed.

That's what many people don't get. This is a PRO camera. A pro will use this camera more in a month than a serious hobbyist will in a year.. And for several years at that rate too. Do people look at the specs for the 1Ds Mark III? It's STILL a fine camera.

When the 5D3 came out, people were pissed that there was this big price increase without much day-to-day improvements over its predecessor. Now that the price is falling on the 5D3, we're getting a good replacement for the 5D2. Nice improvement for the same price. Thank you.

It looks like this new 1S is going to be more of this... Great upgrade for the same price. I hope. I'm personally very excited about it. New sensor technology. I think it's going to blow everything away. The 1Dx is THE best sports camera out there. Now Canon may have the best studio camera too.

It will probably be a year before it becomes generally available... But that okay with me.. More time to save!


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 8, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > If the new upcoming 46Mp beast is costing $9,000 ... Canon is sending a clear message to all its customers ... "If you want high MegaPix with medium format like quality and can't afford to pay .... *Go .. Just go away .. And go with Nikon* ... Canon does not want you as a customer ... Good Bye"!!!!
> ...



One of my colleagues is upgrading to FF from T2i. After we discussed the current price policies from Canon and Nikon. He decided switching to Nikon. He has no any EF lens, so that's easy for him to switch. I believe Canon is going to lo lose many people upgrading to FF from APS-C.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Oct 8, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Three amazing camera bodies came out of Canon this past year and folks are acting like they have their heads in the sand. With all the problems Nikon has had with their flagship models, I for one am not surprised Canon hasn't had a nee jerk response to high MP frenzy. Big picture ladies. In the meantime I am going to enjoy shooting with my 5D3 for a long time to come.



If you think it's just about megapixels, you'd be sadly mistaken. I have the D800, and I still have the 5DC 5D2 and 3. I've sold some of my canon glass, namely my 14L II, 70 - 200 2.8 IS L I, 50 1.4 and the lens I will miss the most Zeiss 35 ZE f/2. I used the £2500 I got to get quality Nikon glass. It's not about the megapixels, although with my 645D I now have 2 cameras that I can print big with. It's about DR too. I got sick and tired of having to look at chroma noise banding when shooting at 400 ISO and having to undermine the IQ of my shots with noise reduction. For me the 5D3 was a waste of money. Yes it's great at low light, so ideal for gig photographers and wedding photographers and the new AF performance is great. As a predominantly landscape shooter however, I will generally shoot at low ISO and want the best DR I can get.

Would I buy a 46mp Canon? Not sure. I am going to hold on to the rest of my Canon gear for now and watch from the sidelines. If Canon doesn't sort its sh1t out as far as the noise banding is concerned then all 46mp will do is make it even worse. Yes I was disappointed at 'only' 22mp, but it wasn't the biggest disappointment for me. DR and low ISO noise performance ruined for me what was a great camera. 

Canon needs to stop making jack of all trades cameras. For me the 5D3 is a wedding/gig photographer's camera. They need to have a serious look at their sensor technology and sort out low ISO performance if they want to get the best performance for low ISO landscape shooters.


----------



## stewy (Oct 8, 2012)

For me, 46MP would be more than I need. I'm already doing well with a 40D, but there are times when I could use some more resolution. I like my 40D for headshots and closeups, but not so much for portraits and wider angle work unless detail isn't important. I'm waiting to see what Canon announces. I'm curious as to what size sensor this camera will have. Also, what to expect in image quality with the current lineup of lens. It doesn't make sense to have a high resolution, soft and noisy image that I then have to resize to 22MP in order to make it look as good as a 5D2/3 image.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Oct 9, 2012)

i can't see it having a sensor any bigger than the present FF sensors. The lenses won't have a big enough image circle otherwise.


----------

